# Fascist News Networks hyped up today



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The progressives in MSM finally have their hateful right wing killer to link to Trump and the trump followers, and wow are they all in que. It will sting a bit but you should click onto CNN.com right now and see the hyperbole at work especially in relation to trump. 

I'm posting this as a plea to you please do not let it stand. Tell all, post every where, argue your points and take note on how CNN and its ilk protect muslims when atrocity occurs. Note how they protected Obama and idolized his responses while doing nothing but applying editorial disdain for trump right now. Think of how their response be had the driver been part if isis if al queda vs the so called alt right. It is truly dramatic at this moment on the MSM web sites but if you do not look you won't know how dramatic.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

There are sides here , choose wisely


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I will watch CNN to see what lies they are perpetuating. And they are "all hands on deck" lying about this situation.

So people, listen and listen well; 

CNN is a Liars Den of Anti-American Traditional Values and they aim and yearn to dismantle the Constitution of The GREATEST REPUBLIC EVER!...THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!

EFF-CNN


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I assumed if the killer voted for trump, that is all we would hear for a week....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Watching the criticize trump as his remarks didn't meet their progressive agenda, but this is the same network that wouldn't criticize Obama for his failure to mention radical Islam for eight years!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I know what side I am on


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

I am just wondering if the guy is actually just a paid minion of Soros. It is also likely that finally those on the right are finally fed up with all the violence from the left and some one finally took action using the left's tactics this is basically history check out the video i linked here: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ing-video-breaking-down-antifa-stupidity.html

the guy actually explains how this is nothing more then a repeat of history by breaking down something similar that happened in Italy in the past where a radical left group did exactly what antifa is doing used violence to push their agenda instead of sitting down to talk it out. eventually some of those on the right formed their own extremist group and took the violence right back to the lefties.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Someone should go back and count how many times the MSM says the driver was a Trump voter and then go back and count how many times they say the Congress shooter from a few months ago was a Liberal. I betcha the numbers would be grossly different.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Someone should go back and count how many times the MSM says the driver was a Trump voter and then go back and count how many times they say the Congress shooter from a few months ago was a Liberal. I betcha the numbers would be grossly different.


And how many criticisms of trump with accusations of supporting white supremacy vs the times they even mentioned radical Islam when masses died.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The harder the playing field is tilled liberal the less people will go that way. Most people that voted for Trump knows the media and the majority of government is actively opposing him. I predict this will boomerang on these evil bastards. They are going to over play their hand.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> And how many criticisms of trump with accusations of supporting white supremacy vs the times they even mentioned radical Islam when masses died.


Or O's support of BLM.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is nothing I can do to change any minds. 
Those who are leftists adore CNN and MSNBC.
Those who are rightists adore Fox News and Brietbart.
Independent thinkers are just that. Independent thinkers.
Therefore, I am not wasting any of my time on this. Life is too short.

When we got rid of the satellite TV dish 5 years ago, and I no longer spent hours every night watching the "24 hour news cycle", within a matter of weeks my stress level went way down.
Now, a couple times a week I watch 30 minutes of local news, and usually right after that the ABC Evening News. But about 5 minutes into the national news, I ask myself why I'm watching this garbage and turn it off.

I watch no other TV. On any channel I get from the Big City. None. 
Y'all ought to try it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is nothing I can do to change any minds.
> Those who are leftists adore CNN and MSNBC.
> Those who are rightists adore Fox News and Brietbart.
> Independent thinkers are just that. Independent thinkers.
> ...


My wife would gut me while I slept if I cut cable. She has to have the food channel, even though she can whup any of the TV chefs' butts with one hand holding a spatula.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> My wife would gut me while I slept if I cut cable. She has to have the food channel, even though she can whup any of the TV chefs' butts with one hand holding a spatula.


My wife is even more anti-TV than me. I have to listen thru headphones, she doesn't even want to HEAR it.

Now, I do watch old B&W TV shows, such as Victory At Sea, Russia's War, World At War, etc on You Tube. And even the 1960's series Combat, with Vic Morrow.
And history, and some other stuff on pbs.org.

When I'm not fooling with this computer, I have my nose in a book. Military history, of course. There is no substitute for the printed word.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

El Rushbo , Savage , Levin , Drudge Report, Local ABC news and Foxsnews (Tucker) are my routine .


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> My wife would gut me while I slept if I cut cable. She has to have the food channel, even though she can whup any of the TV chefs' butts with one hand holding a spatula.


We came to a compromise. I bought a Roku Ultimate for the family room (around $115 one time cost IIRC) and ordered a Sling TV package for $25/mo that came with a free lower end Roku I put in the bedroom. Our Netflix, Amazon prime streaming and Pandora connect through the Roku so a single interface to control all the sources. They run over the existing internet connection. She has all the channels she wants at $25/mo with a nice interface and all the cable providers are left out in the cold. I added the fee level of Plex running on a spare PC and now our iTunes library and the part of our DVD collection that I have ripped to disk also play through the Roku.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

White Shadow said:


> We came to a compromise. I bought a Roku Ultimate for the family room (around $115 one time cost IIRC) and ordered a Sling TV package for $25/mo that came with a free lower end Roku I put in the bedroom. Our Netflix, Amazon prime streaming and Pandora connect through the Roku so a single interface to control all the sources. They run over the existing internet connection. She has all the channels she wants at $25/mo with a nice interface and all the cable providers are left out in the cold. I added the fee level of Plex running on a spare PC and now our iTunes library and the part of our DVD collection that I have ripped to disk also play through the Roku.


Thanks for the idea!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> My wife would gut me while I slept if I cut cable. She has to have the food channel, even though she can whup any of the TV chefs' butts with one hand holding a spatula.





White Shadow said:


> We came to a compromise. I bought a Roku Ultimate for the family room (around $115 one time cost IIRC) and ordered a Sling TV package for $25/mo that came with a free lower end Roku I put in the bedroom. Our Netflix, Amazon prime streaming and Pandora connect through the Roku so a single interface to control all the sources. They run over the existing internet connection. She has all the channels she wants at $25/mo with a nice interface and all the cable providers are left out in the cold. I added the fee level of Plex running on a spare PC and now our iTunes library and the part of our DVD collection that I have ripped to disk also play through the Roku.


Yep, I did the same. A Roku Ultimate, stream Sling and get all the cable channels, Netflix, and free Amazon with my Prime membership. This keeps my wife happy and I nod my head while she watches and talks ... of course I am busy talking to you wineheads.


----------



## Greyman (Aug 9, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> There are sides here , choose wisely


I'm on the American side. Not the side of hate.

& Victory At Sea, Love it!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Greyman said:


> I'm on the American side. Not the side of hate.
> 
> & Victory At Sea, Love it!


And I'm on the side that opposes (Socialism , Open Borders , Amnesty , Arabs & Islam over Israel (The Tiny Jewish State) , NAMBLA , GLAAD , CPUSA , BLM , La Raza/mecha , SEIU , SAG/aftra , DGA , Code Pink, Planned Parenthood , CAIR , ...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> The harder the playing field is tilled liberal the less people will go that way. Most people that voted for Trump knows the media and the majority of government is actively opposing him. I predict this will boomerang on these evil bastards. They are going to over play their hand.


I think they already did overplay.. that is how Trump got elected


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> And I'm on the side that opposes (Socialism , Open Borders , Amnesty , Arabs & Islam over Israel (The Tiny Jewish State) , NAMBLA , GLAAD , CPUSA , BLM , La Raza/mecha , SEIU , SAG/aftra , DGA , Code Pink, Planned Parenthood , CAIR , ...


Any other posters here have a beef with these outfits ?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

ROKU/Sling TV here. I ditched Directv as they just got way too expensive! I do miss it to some degree and it always let me know
3 to 5 minutes before the storm hit as I would lose my signal. Winter was no issue as I had a heated dish (very cool option!) and ice/snow
was no issue! 

Sling only has CNN for news and that flat out SUCKS! Everyone on that network spends 24/7 everyday trying to be the one that comes up with some sliver
of dirt on the president and especially to be the one who may come up with something big! To look at their faces they are not a happy bunch, always look like they are in pain!
I could not imagine being on that side day to day what a bunch of losers! 

I like what Rush says " Surround yourself with positive people!"


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

There can be local news channels on Sling depending on your location. I get one of the three big local stations here, but honestly the only time I have turned on Sling for live news has been for live coverage of developing terrorist attacks in London. Otherwise I prefer to read my news.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/807451/16

He has this part of it correct.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I read my news, too. TV goes on for retro stuff (mostly B&W movies), baseball, and my wife's food shows. I used to consume a lot of mass media, news radio on constantly, but the indigestion it caused weaned me off of it.


----------

